# Ante Coric



## pablog1585 (6 Luglio 2016)

Secondo alcuni addetti ai lavori della Dinamo Zagabria, Ante Ćorić a 17 anni è più forte di quanto lo fossero Zvonimir Boban, Robert Prosinečki e Luka Modrić alla sua età. Non stupisce, dunque, che mezza Europa lo stia seguendo. 

La qualità migliore è sicuramente la tecnica in tutte le sue forme, controllo totale del pallone, filtranti illuminanti e dribbling nello stretto che non si può non notare. Fisicamente è ancora indietro, il baricentro basso lo rende imprendibile nei cambi di direzione con cui riesce a saltare senza problemi la maggior parte degli avversari che si trova di fronte.

è stato convocato nella Croazia per gli ultimi Europei, in stagione con il suo club ha disputato 28 partite e 4 gol


prenderei lui oltre a Pjaca dalla Dinamo...


----------



## pablog1585 (6 Luglio 2016)




----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (6 Luglio 2016)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Secondo alcuni addetti ai lavori della Dinamo Zagabria, Ante Ćorić a 17 anni è più forte di quanto lo fossero Zvonimir Boban, Robert Prosinečki e Luka Modrić alla sua età. Non stupisce, dunque, che mezza Europa lo stia seguendo.
> 
> La qualità migliore è sicuramente la tecnica in tutte le sue forme, controllo totale del pallone, filtranti illuminanti e dribbling nello stretto che non si può non notare. Fisicamente è ancora indietro, il baricentro basso lo rende imprendibile nei cambi di direzione con cui riesce a saltare senza problemi la maggior parte degli avversari che si trova di fronte.
> 
> ...




Troppo acerbo. Bisognerebbe comprarlo e lasciarglielo un paio d'anni.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Luglio 2016)

Se non sbaglio Boban ha detto che lo ritiene anche superiore a Pjaca


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Luglio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Troppo acerbo. Bisognerebbe comprarlo e lasciarglielo un paio d'anni.



si sembra cosi anche me , porta troppo la palla, tantissimo, però il talento sembra davvero enorme


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (6 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio Boban ha detto che lo ritiene anche superiore a Pjaca



si, lo ha detto. Però sono due giocatori completamente diversi fisicamente e tecnicamente.

Pjaca ha due anni di esperienza in più e fisicamente è un carroarmato. Questo sembra più un giocatore alla Arshavin (quanto mi piaceva, prima che sbarellasse).


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Luglio 2016)

Altro talento croato da prendere senza pensarci un attimo. Assomiglia un po' a Oliver Torres dell'Atletico


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Luglio 2016)

Già dissi tempo fa che bisogna andare dalla Dinamo e prendere lui e Pjaca insieme. Magari lo lasciamo a farsi le ossa da qualche parte che questo ha un talento cristallino.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2016)

Concordo prendere sia lui che Pjaca, e lasciare Coric un altro anno in Croazia.


----------



## juventino (6 Luglio 2016)

La Dinamo non lo vende quest'estate. Chiunque lo prenderà farà davvero un bel colpo, anche se temo che la concorrenza sarà molto maggiore rispetto a Pjaca.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Luglio 2016)

Molto interessante, ragazzino tecnicamente squisito e con ottima visione di gioco, da prendere subito.. perche tra un anno o forse due costera almeno il doppio.


----------



## robs91 (7 Luglio 2016)

Questo "ragazzino" ha la magia nei piedi,che spettacolo


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Novembre 2016)

L'ho appena visto, Ante Coric è veramente un prodigio, uno con guanti al posto di piedi, tecnicamente meraviglioso.

Lui, Tielemans....

Dove sei Mirabelli?


----------



## ralf (24 Novembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> L'ho appena visto, Ante Coric è veramente un prodigio, uno con guanti al posto di piedi, tecnicamente meraviglioso.
> 
> Lui, Tielemans....
> 
> Dove sei Mirabelli?



Per me non è ancora pronto, è gracilino e deve lavorare sul suo fisico mettendo su un pò di massa muscolare.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Dicembre 2016)

Che piacere vedere giocare questo ragazzo!

Pd. C'e Mirabelli al stadium.


----------



## ralf (24 Gennaio 2017)

La Dinamo Zagabria pare abbia rifiutato 30M dal Newcastle per il duo Coric Benkovic.


----------

